# Qatar and UAE Residency



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Okay, I have two passports.

Passport 1 has my UAE Residency in it, and has never been used for Qatar.

Passport 2 has only been used for Qatar (dozens if not hundreds of times) and has no UAE stamps in it.

So, can I get Qatar residency in Passport 2 while keeping my UAE residency in Passport 1?

If so, when it comes to degree attestation etc, what is the process - is it basically the same as UAE attestation i.e. notarised in the UK, stamped by the UK Qatar embassy and then notarised in Qatar again ? 

Anyone got any recent experience of how long the Qatar authorities take from being given an attested degree certificate ?

(UK Company needs to set up a Qatar legal entity and comply with latest residency and wage protection systems and I am the nearest candidate)


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I don't see why the two passport system would not work.
Out of interest - do you really need to get residence visa for yourself, rather than just finding a Qatar partner who will look after the company formation and legal aspects in Qatar.
Reason I say this is that I go to Qatar on a nearly weekly basis from the UAE and just get a visa on arrival.
Qatar residence visas are like the Saudi ones - in that you need an exit permit to leave the country.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Out of interest - do you really need to get residence visa for yourself, rather than just finding a Qatar partner who will look after the company formation and legal aspects in Qatar.


In this case yes - I used to do what you did but my current employer only uses branch companies and our legal entity here is in the science park and their rules are that the legally responsible person must be on the science park residency and paid thought WPS - which means a local partner wouldn't be much use. The days when you could use an ex-pat who has residency but only flies in once every six months is no longer possible as payment via WPS is now required as well.

Exit Permits aren't an issue with the science park authorities as pretty much everyone is transitory.

I think I'm Plan C so far ....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> In this case yes - I used to do what you did but my current employer only uses branch companies and our legal entity here is in the science park and their rules are that the legally responsible person must be on the science park residency and paid thought WPS - which means a local partner wouldn't be much use. The days when you could use an ex-pat who has residency but only flies in once every six months is no longer possible as payment via WPS is now required as well.
> 
> Exit Permits aren't an issue with the science park authorities as pretty much everyone is transitory.
> 
> I think I'm Plan C so far ....


Understood - I just remember when I worked in Saudi in the early 80's and the horrible process of getting the exit visa before you could leave the country - it made you feel very vulnerable and trapped.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I know what you mean but we have a really senior Qatari who likes us and depends upon us, and if someone stopped me from laving, then I could easily stop one of their 'prestige' facilities by not bringing is service staff to keep it going.

OTOH, at least Losail race track is now open to cyclists so I could spend a bit of time there as well as in the gym.


----------

